# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  إيقاف تحديث آخر ظهور لك في واتس أب على هواتف أندرويد

## yassirali66

*إيقاف تحديث آخر ظهور لك في واتس أب على هواتف أندرويد الكثير من مستخدمي تطبيق المحادثة واتس آب يفضلون إخفاء  ظهورهم على التطبيق (last seen) إما لعدم رغبتهم بالمحادثة أو ليتخلّصوا من  ملاحقة ومراقبة بعض المتطفلين لهم 


   


الكثير من مستخدمي تطبيق المحادثة واتس آب يفضلون إخفاء ظهورهم على  التطبيق (last seen) إما لعدم رغبتهم بالمحادثة أو ليتخلّصوا من ملاحقة  ومراقبة بعض المتطفلين لهم ،
ويتوفر هذا الخيار بشكل مسبق لمستخدمي التطبيق على هواتف آيفون ويمكن  تفعيله بسهولة، لكن للأسف غير متوفر لتطبيق الواتس اب في هواتف أندرويد،  فما هي الطريقة المثلى لقراءة الرسائل وتجاهل الرد عليها ولكن في الوقت  نفسه اخفاء آخر ظهور لكم على التطبيق؟
عند تلقي اشعار وصول أي رسالة على الواتس أب، وقبل فتح التطبيق، قم  بايقاف تشغيل شبكة الانترنت Wifi  وبيانات الهاتف بشكل كامل، ثم قم بفتح  تطبيق الواتس أب للاطلاع على الرسائل الجديدة والرد على ما يحلو لك، ولن  يتم ارسال الردود بشكل فوري لأن الهاتف غير متصل بالانترنت، ثم عاود تشغيل  الواي فاي أو البيانات مرة أخرى، والنتيجة هي ارسال الردود، من دون تحديث  آخر ظهور لك أو ما يدعى بال LastSeen .
وان كنت تعتقد أن هذه الطريقة اليدوية طويلة أو مملة، فبامكانك تنزيل  بعض التطبيقات التي تفي بنفس الغرض، مثل: Whtsapp hide last seen ، أو  Whtsapp last seen private.
لتقوم هذه التطبيقات بايقاف الواي فاي وبيانات الهاتف بشكل تلقائي مع كل  عملية دخول للتطبيق بدون الحاجة لايقافها يدوياً في كل مرة تريد التخفي! 

*

----------


## ابومنزر

*تسلم ياسر مشكور كل يوم بتدهشنا بى الجديد
&ضربه سابته اليوم جاتنى رساله فى الةاتساب انو ترسله لى 18 شخص عندك محتواه تعريف بالنظام الجديد ولا يعتبر حسابك لاقى عايز اتاكد من صحت الخبر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ياسر الموهوب على التنبيه

*

----------


## اهيجو

*حنى تخفى ظهورك فى الواتس  اب عليك بتنزيل واتس اب بلس
                        	*

----------

